# مجموعة كتب مختلفة فى البرمجة c programming



## مهندس مصر (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

دى مجموعة من الكتب لقيتها وحبيت أشاركها معاكم

باللغة العربية والإنجليزية ، إجمالى المساحة 21 ميجا 

كتابين باللغة العربية هنا :

http://rapidshare.com/files/335932123/C_Books_Arabic.rar

كتب اللغة الإنجليزية وهى :

C for Dummies_2nd edition_2004
beginning-programming-for-dummies-4th-ed-2007
Beginning_C_from_novoice_to_profissional2006_4th_ed
c advanced
c tutorial

فى هذا الرابط :

http://rapidshare.com/files/335942930/C_Books_English.rar

بالهنا والشفا


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الكتب الرائعة


----------



## مهندس مصر (19 يناير 2010)

العفو أخى جزيت خيرا على الرد

أرجو أن تفيدك الكتب


----------



## elwaaamr (20 يناير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## moh.abed (20 أبريل 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس مصر (27 أبريل 2010)

العفو 

elwaaamr

و 

moh.abed

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mo'men hamza (28 مايو 2012)

معلش ممكن برنامج c complier علشان اجرب البرامج اللى فى الكتب


----------

